# Hoffe bin hier richtig :D



## Thordres (28. Juli 2003)

Ich habe ein Problem, ich suche ein Programm mit dem man Audio CD's erstellen kann und während die Musik im hintergrund auf der CD läuft man texte aufsprechen kann...z.B. für Meditations CD's

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen mit welchen Programmen man solches machen könnte?

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## möp (29. Juli 2003)

Kenn mich leider nich wirklich damit aus, aber mir würde sowas wie Magics Musicmaker einfallen. Auf jedenfall ein Programm, wo du mehrere Tonspuren hast.
Du ziehst deine Songs als wav oder mp3 auf die Platte um sie bearbeiten zu können, nimmst deine Tonspur per Micro auf und fügst sie zusammen. Dann exportierst du sie wieder als mp3 oder wav und brennst sie auf CD.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

cu
möp


----------

